# Neutered blue dumbo-5 months old



## Bea414 (Jul 1, 2012)

I have a blue dumbo male who is neutered, he is 5 months old. I also have a new Martins cage to go with him. Asking $45 for both.


----------



## Bea414 (Jul 1, 2012)

I forgot to add that in am in Northeast Ohio!!


----------

